# Shipping questions



## Grumpymumum (Feb 24, 2018)

Wondering which route the majority of y'all used when moving. 
Door to door?
Door to port? 
Pack belongings yourself?
Utilize a customs broker?

I've had 2 quotes for a 40ft container from international moving companies.
Door to door (they pack our belonging) US$10,500. 
Door to Port with full packing is around $8,500. 
2hr container placed curbside for me to load then shipped to Auckland $3500

I plan on speaking with a few more companies before deciding  

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

We used door to door with the international removalist doing all the packing including a custom made pallet box for a huge glass table top and a couple of made up padded boxes to protect a couple of LCD TV's.
Our packers were awesome (PSS International). With us for 4 full days 8-10hrs per day non-stop packing using all their own materials. They even slept in the truck on the country lane down the road from the house each night. Must have made a record number of cups of tea that week ;-)
We paid around £5000 for that service from Preston, Lancashire, UK to Wellington, NZ. On top fees of full insurance cover can also add quite a bit but my new employer covered the lot on the company insurance for free.
We didn't have any customs fees this end as they didn't pull our container for inspection so it was approved and we were handed the paperwork no issues. MPI did inspect around 35 packages which cost an extra NZ$440 plus another NZ$70 to have a 2 man tent washed as MPI found a few bits of dead grass....woops!
That was Feb/Mar 2012 prices.


----------

